# camping at walmart



## kb0ogt (Apr 13, 2009)

another newbie question.  i have seen RV's camped at the back of a walmart parking lot quite a few times.  anybody know what the rules are for doing that?  talk to management, buy stuff first.  there is a walmart in trinidad CO that looked like a RV park the last time i went by it.


----------



## JimE (Apr 13, 2009)

RE: camping at walmart

Don, most Wal Marts are RV freindly and allow over night stays at their stores. I only use them when I have a long trip to a desination and not as a place I would stay for any extended period of time. I recently took a trip from Texas to the Florida Keys. My wife went to Wal Mart and purchased their Rand McNally atlas that had all Wal Marts already mapped out for you. We mapped our route and found the Wal Marts we wanted to stay at and called the store manager to ask for permission. This way if anyone questions why you are there you can show them the managers name and phone number to verify you are telling the truth. This also helps to veryify the store is in fact RV friendly because some are not. I have seen some Wal Marts with dozens of RVs parked for the night as well but I always shop while I am there and if they have a Murphy gas station I fill up as a thank you for the accomodations. Wal Mart also sells RV products so it is a strategic stop at times.


----------



## kb0ogt (Apr 13, 2009)

Re: camping at walmart

Thanks Jim,

a extended stay at walmart WOOT!! fire up the patio lights.  hehehe.   I had a feeling walmart was RV friendly for a short one night stay to get sleep and food.  I just didnt know what the rules were but now i know for when we go on a long trip ill keep the walmart in the back of my mind.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Apr 13, 2009)

Re: camping at walmart

A lot of Wal Marts will let you stay over night, but most dont want you to "camp".  Yes, they want you to buy stuff from the store.  My local store does not allow any overnight parkers.  Horror stories are that campfires have been lit, picnic tables out, grills, even dumping tanks on the parking lot.  That is why a lot do not allow it anymore.


----------



## DL Rupper (Apr 13, 2009)

Re: camping at walmart

Most Walmart's are RV friendly.  The ones that don't allow overnight (1 night) camping are usually enforcing CITY restrictions /regulations against OVERNIGHT parking.  Local RV Parks frequently complain to City officials about RV'ers parking free at Walmart and therefore are not paying customers at their RV Parks.  I have never used a Walmart yet for overnighting, but keep them in mind for emergencies.


----------



## C Nash (Apr 13, 2009)

Re: camping at walmart

We have used one since we left just for an overnight stay between point A and B.  We never use the slides and leveling jacks only when to unlevel for the fridge. Generally buy and fill wit gas if they have a station. Pick up any litter around the MH even if its not ours.  Have heard of campers draining their tanks  and have seen some with chairs and awning out


----------



## H2H1 (Apr 13, 2009)

Re: camping at walmart

Last year when I was planning our trip to Flagstaff AZ we had planned on camping out OVER NIGHT at Walmart in Shreveport LA. I went on line and found the one I was looking to stay over night and I call the manager and explained my trip and asked if I could stay in there parking lot over night. The manager gave me permission and I got his name and phone # just in case someone pulled up and asked. So , if you can always get permission.And it don't hurt to shop a little while there. :laugh:


----------



## kb0ogt (Apr 13, 2009)

Re: camping at walmart

"camping" at a walmart with the awning and chairs out is just plain tacky and rude.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Apr 13, 2009)

Re: camping at walmart

One of my employees used to own a Campground.  He told me that several times people would pull in for a night in a big MH.  They would stay, but had FULL tanks when they got there.  Then they would brag around a campfire that that was the first place they paid for in a week.   Made him mad that they would stay at Wal Marts then come fill his septic system with their waste.


----------



## Chips Away (Apr 14, 2009)

RE: camping at walmart


The above reccomendations are true about not being a nusiance. Escapees RV Club has printed guidelines for being a guest at Wal-Mart stores.
The only time we make an exception is coming home after a long trip. The day's drive usually puts us into Huntsville Texas where our daughter lives outside of town with an impossible driveway for a motorhome. We may stay two days with the grandkids in which case we ask for permission inside (manager if possible) and talk to the security explaining the situation.
Pick up any surronding litter left by someone else, return shopping cart to store.
As far as parks are concerned dumping large volumns of sewer doesn't seem very considerate although sometimes the ever increasing fees seem to be high enough to cover. What they charge sometimes includes swimming, spa, laundry and other amentites we don't want or need.
Last year we found a very basic park in the Oklahoma panhandle, no attendent, just a note to please leave $10.00 or so at a store down the road a bit, just water and 30 amp. Great for a one night get some sleep and leave. What a deal.


----------



## LEN (Apr 14, 2009)

Re: camping at walmart

Sometime when on the road and even stating a week at a time it's still not time to dump the black tank. So for me it's the luck of timing as to which CG gets the black tank. As to Walmart When I stop which isn't often, they usually get a bit of business they wouldn't normally get, so I guess it's tit for tat.

LEN


----------



## kb0ogt (Apr 14, 2009)

RE: camping at walmart

there is a free city park in Dumas Texas.



> Chips Away - 4/13/2009  12:30 PM
> 
> 
> The above reccomendations are true about not being a nusiance. Escapees RV Club has printed guidelines for being a guest at Wal-Mart stores.
> ...


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Apr 14, 2009)

Re: camping at walmart

We've only stayed at a Wal-Mart once. It was in Mississippi. We were tired and it was late. It was about six years ago. It was noisy and a street/lot cleaner came through at three in the morning! We haven't stayed since. Although if we were ever really desperate we might consider it again. The way we travel now, we don't put ourselves in that situation. We only travel during daylight hours. Usually under 250 miles per day. Hey! We're retired and don't have any appointments or schedules, so we don't need to stay at Wally World.


----------



## flyboy1 (Apr 18, 2009)

Re: camping at walmart

My wife is a Wal-Mart store Manager and as long as people ask she doesnt mind. She tries to limit it to one night and ask's that folks park well out in the parking lot so as not to make it diffuclt for regular shoppers to park.  I know that sounds like a " DUH " kind of thing but she has had folks try to park their class A rig length in the front row.
And more than once she has had people she has asked people to leave because they were caught empting their tanks into the storm drains.


----------



## *scooter* (Apr 19, 2009)

Re: camping at walmart

In No. Cal., just outside Redding (south of) we were invited by Dan Gamel RV to spend the night.  No charge and dry camping, they had someone working evenings just for overnighters and they escorted us (a couple rv's) to the rear of their sales lot to an area they had designated for weary travelers.  Don't know how many other dealerships off such a thing, and not sure if Dan Gamel still does. :question:


----------



## WildWillyToo (Apr 22, 2009)

Re: camping at walmart

I saved this from another WALMART thread a few years ago. I always thought it was funny, yet reading between the lines tells it's own story!
*********************************************************************************************************



> John Harrelson - 1/17/2005  12:59 AM
> 
> I have just about quit using Wal-Mart for stop-overs because of the way I was treated at them..
> 
> ...


----------



## *scooter* (Apr 22, 2009)

Re: camping at walmart

Nice  !!!       :evil:


----------



## brodavid (Apr 24, 2009)

Re: camping at walmart

If you ask nicely they will in my neck of the woods, right now because of road clousures and the smoke they will be glad for a little more business,


also I just hit the 300 mark, I know that it is not big time like 2000 or 3000 but I am proud to live to see this mark,


GOD BLESS OUR FIREFIGHTERS


----------



## Shadow (Apr 25, 2009)

Re: camping at walmart

Congratulations brodavid on your post count. Read everyone of them. All have been informative and helpful. And of course keeping Rod inline can be a task! :laugh:


----------



## DL Rupper (Apr 26, 2009)

Re: camping at walmart

Hey brodavid, keep them coming.


----------



## brodavid (Apr 26, 2009)

Re: camping at walmart

DL and to the rest of you, thanks for the prayers thru my sickness and the fire that came by in our county,

GOD BLESS YOU ALL

msjackie and family


----------

